# Garage floor out of 2p coins



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Maybe this is the way forward :doublesho

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4902128/Coke-polished-garage-floor-33-000-2p-coins.html


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

only if you have several years to lay it


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

scuba-phil said:


> only if you have several years to lay it


and the patience of an oyster :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bet cider played a big part in this lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good IMO.

Would you grout it though?! all the dust and stuff will get into them joints!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks good IMO.
> 
> Would you grout it though?! all the dust and stuff will get into them joints!


But for how long will it look good or is the young 'un consigned to a life of Brasso:buffer:?

Peter


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bet it stinks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen pics of similar before it's quite common in America. I'm sure the first time I saw it that it was a bar floor.

Once they're laid I'm sure you need to put an epoxy resin or similar to seal it and IIRC the article I read previously said it was easier to maintain and would outlast traditional flooring.

My thoughts would be if you wanted to change it though it would be a right PITA to have to lift them all :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fentum said:


> But for how long will it look good or is the young 'un consigned to a life of Brasso:buffer:?
> 
> Peter


Just pour coke over the floor from time to time. Good as new lol.

I suppose then the issue will be a sticky floor.. At least the coins will be nice and shiny though lol.

Cooks


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wouldn't that make the garage cold in winter and slippery?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I think they're cuckoo


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

suspal said:


> I think they're cuckoo


Yeh, they're definitely not the full shilling.



Cooks


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

macca666 said:


> My thoughts would be if you wanted to change it though it would be a right PITA to have to lift them all :lol:


Just use a shovel & scrape them up :lol:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Yeh, they're definitely not the full shilling.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks


Well it makes a change :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Just pour coke over the floor from time to time. Good as new lol.
> 
> I suppose then the issue will be a sticky floor.. At least the coins will be nice and shiny though lol.
> 
> Cooks


Diet coke would have the same effect without getting sticky.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I know this guy, I used to work with him! Last place I expected to see him was on here lol


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

This has to be the best one out there



http://imgur.com/HBFQW


----------

